# Never Summer Revolver-R review



## $ickZ06 (Jan 11, 2009)

Can you post some pics of it? I have the legacy-r and sometimes wish I wouldve gone with the revolver since it's a tad softer..


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Yo $ickZ I will try to post some pics if u still want, 
how is the Legasy-r? The revy is FUN man! I think for more freeride though Legacy is definitley the answer ( the revy is not super stable at high speed especialy on chopped terrain) bun man is it fun in the trees and the pow! also awesome for switch I spent a wholle day just riding switch and had no problem with it!


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

*Have you ever ridden the skate banana?*



gitan69 said:


> Yo $ickZ I will try to post some pics if u still want,
> how is the Legasy-r? The revy is FUN man! I think for more freeride though Legacy is definitley the answer ( the revy is not super stable at high speed especialy on chopped terrain) bun man is it fun in the trees and the pow! also awesome for switch I spent a wholle day just riding switch and had no problem with it!


I've got a Legacy-R(only board I ever bought) and it's fantastic for all over the mountain. I feel so confident bombing on this thing but I'm now getting to the point I want to start trying some tricks. I'm looking at smaller boards that are lighter. I demoed a skate banana before but I'd really prefer to stick with NS all though I've really liked all the Mervin boards I've tried. I just picked up an evo-r for my kid(he won't see it until x-mas). I've also been thinking about the park pickle once it comes out. Can you compare the Rev to any other soft, unstable trick type of boards?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

yo Steve
The revy is awesome freestyle board. I compared it to Forum young blood, burton fix and option axes (all freestyle boards) I would say for some reason the revy feels a tad softer then the others, definitely easier to butter cause it is a rocker ( the fix was also very butterable) If you striclty want freestyle deck go shorter ( mine is 159 and i am 180 pounds - could have been ok with 156 but i use mine all over the mountain and the park, so 159 is fine) i like teh feel of the board in powder as well - very easy to ride it. I think it is lighter then the legacy and definitely very easy to ride switch ( it is a true twin) hope that helps


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

gitan69 said:


> yo Steve
> The revy is awesome freestyle board. I compared it to Forum young blood, burton fix and option axes (all freestyle boards) I would say for some reason the revy feels a tad softer then the others, definitely easier to butter cause it is a rocker ( the fix was also very butterable) If you striclty want freestyle deck go shorter ( mine is 159 and i am 180 pounds - could have been ok with 156 but i use mine all over the mountain and the park, so 159 is fine) i like teh feel of the board in powder as well - very easy to ride it. I think it is lighter then the legacy and definitely very easy to ride switch ( it is a true twin) hope that helps


Good to know. I can actually butter the Legacy. It's not as stiff as a Burton rental or anything and I use the max width for my stance. I think a Ford pickup is lighter than this legacy. LOL. Which is fine for haulin'(get it?). The damping is superb so it lands very nicely(I'm just starting to address my acrophobia). This 148 evo-r I picked up for my boy is like a feather. It got me jealous. I'm going to try it as well, though. I'm just getting the itch to where I'm looking to have at least 2 sticks for myself. I've got more than one surboard(but I do live near the beach). I demoed the 156 skate and it was fine except i was a little sketch when bombing. That's why I got the 163. I want a dedicated trick board, now. I was looking for a do it all and the legacy is almost it. If I was better, it probably would be. Heck, if my setup will fit, I might even get an evo for myself. I wear a size 10 @ 18,-18. I'll find out in December. The 2010 rev's look sick, too(so does the rest of their line).
Steve


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Kapn.K - I have the same shoe size, 10, and am looking at SL-R vs Legacy-R. Which size of the Legacy did you get? Did you think you could've gotten an SL-R without much toe drag?
I'm thinking of getting a 158cm SL-R, with 25.3cm waist width. I usually ride +18, -9. Kind of worried that there'll be substantial toe/heel drag on the 158 SL-R.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Unless you have a size 12 you can ride any regular width never summer, their decks are basically mid wides and their wides are WIDE.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Really? At 24.1 or something like that on my 151 SL-R it seems much skinnier than other boards at the size...i have probably just under my exceptable overhang with only size 9 Rulers which even have the "one size smaller" profile using 12 degree duck stance..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Guess I should have stated the 53's and up are like mid wides. Eh waist doesn't mean shit anyways when you look at boot placement insert width is more important.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

i have an 08 rev 159, i would love to try out a rev-R

ordered a pair of Burton Rulers last night, that should help me out some, $80 i couldnt pass it up, plus my boots didnt fit the 390 cap strap, i had less than a inch overhang before, i ride 15, -9


----------



## Serg25 (Jan 17, 2010)

I was wondering what the max stance width you can have on the 153 revolver-r. I cant find it anywhere. And is this revolver a mid-wide board? or a wide?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Serg25 said:


> I was wondering what the max stance width you can have on the 153 revolver-r. I cant find it anywhere. And is this revolver a mid-wide board? or a wide?


The 153 revolver has a waist width of 26cm. It is a wide board not a mid wide. As for the stance width not 100% sure but think is close to 26" max stance.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

theK said:


> Kapn.K - I have the same shoe size, 10, and am looking at SL-R vs Legacy-R. Which size of the Legacy did you get? Did you think you could've gotten an SL-R without much toe drag?
> I'm thinking of getting a 158cm SL-R, with 25.3cm waist width. I usually ride +18, -9. Kind of worried that there'll be substantial toe/heel drag on the 158 SL-R.


theK, go the SL-R way you wont have any issues

I run size 10.5 Salamon Dialogues on a 161 SL-R +15,-12 with perfect toe overhang of roughly 1cm front and back. No toe or heel drag is actually experienced when riding


----------

